# Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

Pressemitteilung


*ANSPO – was nun?​*

Mit der Fachmesse ANSPO blicken wir auf eine über 30 Jahre wertvolle und geschätzte Messeveranstaltung zurück. Die ANSPO war und ist bisher d i e  Informationsplattform der Branche. Sie ist bekannt für ihren hochwertigen Auftritt, für eine Vielfalt an Ausstellern aus Deutschland und der EU und für eine große Auswahl an Produktneuheiten und Innovationen. 

Dennoch haben sich in den vergangenen Jahren parallel zu der Veranstaltung Hausmessen und andere Plattformen etabliert und wir mussten leider auf einige große Anbieter als Aussteller verzichten. In diesem Jahr fallen abermals nationale Aussteller weg, deren Fernbleiben die ANSPO schmerzlich trifft und welches auch der wachsende internationale Zuspruch nicht auffangen kann.

Unseren Ausstellern wie auch Besuchern gegenüber sehen wir uns verpflichtet, wie in den vergangenen Jahren mit einer rundum gelungenen Veranstaltung für vollkommene Zufriedenheit zu sorgen. Da wir dies unter den gegebenen Umständen nicht mit Sicherheit zusagen können, haben wir uns schweren Herzens für die Absage der Veranstaltung entschieden. 

Wie die Zukunft der ANSPO und künftiger Messeveranstaltungen aussehen wird, wird Mitte Mai in einer Mitgliederversammlung des Verbands besprochen. Darüber halten wir Sie selbstverständlich auf dem Laufenden. 

Herzlichen Dank sagen wir an dieser Stelle nochmals allen Unternehmen, die uns ihre Zusage zur Teilnahme an der ANSPO 2014 gegeben hatten, sowie allen bisherigen Ausstellern und Besuchern für die gute Zusammenarbeit und die jahrelange treue Unterstützung.

Für alle Rückfragen und Anmerkungen hierzu steht Ihnen unsere Geschäftsstelle jederzeit gern zur Verfügung. 


Ihr BVA-Vorstand


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

Irgendwie war das mal zu erwarten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

AnJa ist die nächste. Oder wird dann nur noch Ja heissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

Erst mal abwarten, was die dann im Mai beschliessen auf ihrer Mitgliederversammlung, ob, und wenn ja, wie das weitergehen soll.

Wir werden jedenfalls informiert und werden euch berichten..


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

Eine so allgemeine Messe findet auch wie andere Branchen zeigen zumindest beim Endkunden immer weniger Interesse. Was allerdings im Gegenteil zu beobachten ist, das es immer mehr hoch spezialisierte Messen gibt, die dafür die Besucher anziehen. 

Ich finde das Konzept der Großmesse zumindest für den Endkunden mittlerweile sehr fraglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

Normale Endverbrauchermessen gibt's sicher genug - ne weitere solche brauchts sicher nicht...

Was aber die Mitglieder eines Industrieverbandes da an Manpower für Vorträge, an Vorstellungen neuen Gerätes, an Initiative für Angeln und Angler hinkriegen könnten (wenn sie nur wollten), das könnte sicher ne sehr interessante Veranstaltung geben...

Wir werden sehen, wir werden berichten..


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

Thomas da fehlt es bei den hiesigen Herstellern an Interesse um die Manpower zu stellen, geschweige denn Gerät gerade der Hersteller welche in den USA oder Japan vertreten sind die Innovationskraft  in den deutschen Markt zu tragen. Wobei es hierfür eine deutlich sichtbare Nachfrage gibt. Es wird meinerseits ja nicht einmal verlangt das dir deutschen Firmen diese selber haben, aber sie machen es sich und den Endkunden sichtlich einfach selbst zu schwer. 
Und da reden wir noch nicht davon das exklusive Vertriebsrechte für Tackle teilweise bei Firmen wie YAD liegt die diese einfach ruhen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Thomas da fehlt es bei den hiesigen Herstellern an Interesse um die Manpower zu stellen, geschweige denn Gerät gerade der Hersteller welche in den USA oder Japan vertreten sind die Innovationskraft in den deutschen Markt zu tragen. Wobei es hierfür eine deutlich sichtbare Nachfrage gibt. Es wird meinerseits ja nicht einmal verlangt das dir deutschen Firmen diese selber haben, aber sie machen es sich und den Endkunden sichtlich einfach selbst zu schwer.
> Und da reden wir noch nicht davon das exklusive Vertriebsrechte für Tackle teilweise bei Firmen wie YAD liegt die diese einfach ruhen lassen.


was hat YAD denn für ein exklusives Vertriebsrecht???


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*



esox02 schrieb:


> was hat YAD denn für ein exklusives Vertriebsrecht???



Das YAD war in dem Moment als Beispiel einmal aus der Luft gegriffen.

Anderes Beispiel aber mit selbiger Wirkung. Der Vertrieb von Megabass Produkten, viel zu einer gewissen Zeit in die Hände von Daiwa-Cormoran.
Ergebnis dessen war, Einstellung der Vertriebes in Deutschland, Verkaufsverbot für die bis dato frei agierenden Händler. Das zog sich so nun mehrere Jahre und nun plötzlich landen die Ruten doch tatsächlich auch wieder testweise im Deutschen Handel.

Also es wäre ja nun nicht wirklich schwer gewesen, den schon da gewesenen bedarf einfach zu decken. Aber nein unsere so glorreiche Angelindustrie macht genau das Gegenteil und wunder sich dann noch, dass Ihre Kunden es nicht bei Ihnen bestellen sondern selber im Ausland beziehen.

Ähnliche Anfrage habe ich einmal im Hause Zebco Quantum gemacht. Im deutschen Vertrieb nachdem die Exo Ruten in den USA vorgestellt wurden, hatte Ich das Bedürfnis eine zu besitzen und mir selber war es anfänglich zu aufwendig sie zu importieren. Ein paar Telefonate später war die Antwort ein Bezug über das deutsche Hause ist nicht möglich. Also wird man auch da gezwungen es selber zu importieren.


----------



## Hawk321 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

Total Simpel....eine große Angelmesse mit mal 6 Hallen...doch, das würde Angler anziehen. Nur warum klappt das nicht???


Ganz einfach:

1.: Standpreise sind wahnsinnig hoch!!!
2.: Eintrittspreise und dortige Verpflegung schrecken ab...!
3.: Viele Messevertreter haben oftmals nul Bock sich zu presentieren, so empfinde ich es.
4.: Zu wenig Werbung.
5.: Zu klein.
6.: Die meisten Firmen haben von Marketing keinen blassen Schimmer!!!!!!
7.: Die zahlreichen Verbände tun -wie so oft- nicht viel wenn es um's Schwartzangeln, dumme Gesetze und Regelungen, Sauberkeit am Wasser, Besatz usw. dem wiederum folgt die gelangweilte Einstellung der Angler.
Die wirklichen Angler, verziehen sich mit ihren Kumpels an mehreren Gewässern -teils im Ausland- und besuch dann Fachmessen (hier steckt Ironie drin!) und ordert bei echten Fachhändlern dann online...da Sie ihre Produkte bei den lokalen Händlern nicht bekommen.


Die Absage der Anspo hat viele Facetten, die lediglich die Darwinistische Markt-Politik wiederspiegelt.
Nur wirklich offen über die Gründe kommunizieren möchte anscheinend niemand.

Oder andersrum, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, passiert sowas mittelfristig.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

Die wirklich Fachmesse ist keine Ironie sondern Realität, ich finde es schon interessant das die kleinen Fachmessen zum einen nicht so extrem nörgeln und zum anderen auch gut besucht sind. Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen wäre hier die Bremer Stippermesse. Diese liegt weder besonders Zentral und damit Besucher freundlich, noch ist das Thema wirklich allgemeingefällig. Aber  genau solche Messen schaffen es wirklich das who-is-who anzulocken und damit auch zu bringen. Zum anderen kommen da wirklich alle Namenhaften Marken und bringen alles interessante mit, was dann auch wirklich ausprobiert werden kann. Und solche Messen gibt es  mit verschiedenen Thema Deutschlandweit. 

Das Fazit sollte für die großen Messen zum einen heißen, das es wenn ich zum Beispiel mehrere Hallen schon zur Verfügung stehen habe, die einfach einmal zu spezialisieren. Das würde sich zum einen als übersichtlicher gestalten und zum anderen auch die Leute die etwas von einander wollen, schneller zusammen bringen. 

Die Vereine in die Diskussion um Angelmessen rein zu ziehen, empfinde ich hier allerdings für Falsch, da es hierbei um komplett andere Sachverhalte geht. Die verquickung zwischen Angelindustrie, Vereinen und Verbände, und Gesetzgebung ist noch einmal ein gesondert zu betrachtendes Thema.

Was immer wieder interessant ist, sind Endverbrauchermessen und dies ist nun auch einmal die ANSPO, welche Mondpreise für den Eintritt haben möchten. Hier hinkt momentan das System einfach heftig.


----------



## Danny77 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anspo - was nun?*

Wäre echt traurig wenn die wegfallen würde, ist leider die einzig vernünftige Messe zum Thema angeln in meiner "Nähe"..

Gruß Danny


----------

